

Ask HN: Any speech segmentation API's out there? - shk88

I've been working on an idea for an MVP that leverages speech recognition, for which there are a few viable API's. However, I'm interested in not only speech to text, but also determining the timing of each spoken word relative to the input audio. Unfortunately I haven't been able to find  any good resources on how to accomplish this.<p>Any ideas on where to start?
======
clyfe
<http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/wiki/speakerdiarization>

